# Free Sigs UFC 168 Edition



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just some stuff I whipped up when I was bored. 

Any paid member who wants one can have it just post in this thread that your claiming it and give credit.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Spider is pretty slick. It's about time to get one I think too.

Quantos pesos...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I never thought of making sigs for the upcomming event. I might start.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

That weidman sig is sexi


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm jacking your idea to brush up on my long rusted skills.


















Man I suck these days. Need to get working at this sht again.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Could I possibly jack the Barnett Sig please Mr toxic? That looks immense! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Man I suck these days. Need to get working at this sht again.


First one is ok, Rhonda looks like an actual bull about to charge. Second is pretty bland though, the background needs something extra.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> First one is ok, Rhonda looks like an actual bull about to charge. Second is pretty bland though, the background needs something extra.


I fell asleep just looking at the colour scheme of the second one.

I was more so trying to actually work on stuff with them that I used to do. Best ones will be actual fighter pictures slightly edited, or blank backrounds. One of the staff dudes on here is always rocking awesome background ones. Toxic's got me wanting to improve with this idea so I'll be working on completing this entire card of fighters if I can.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm jacking your idea to brush up on my long rusted skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firemass Barnett is yours


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I fell asleep just looking at the colour scheme of the second one.
> 
> I was more so trying to actually work on stuff with them that I used to do. Best ones will be actual fighter pictures slightly edited, or blank backrounds. One of the staff dudes on here is always rocking awesome background ones. Toxic's got me wanting to improve with this idea so I'll be working on completing this entire card of fighters if I can.


This true but rendering fighters is through worst part of making a significant its so tedious


Your text is really good though and that makes of breaks a significant IMO


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Firemass Barnett is yours


Thank you kindly chief  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Toxic said:


> This true but rendering fighters is through worst part of making a significant its so tedious
> 
> 
> Your text is really good though and that makes of breaks a significant IMO


My text was alright in those sigs, but they kind of accommodated easy enough text. It can get A LOT worse . Was always my worst part tbh.

Yeah I'm probably not bothered rendering anything. Was the worst part of GFX design to me. I'm actually really disappointed at how those turned out because I used to be pretty solid. That's going back a long time though. The only existing other GFX of mine is from 2008 so not too much to be proud of left alive.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Adding to the list of GFX I suck at: Fractals.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like that one quite a bit actually


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Left side is terrible, I should have redirected it a bit.

I'm going to hit some tutorials. I could make some nice sigs like the Conor McGregor one I think Killz is rocking, but I want to get back to practising with C4Ds and different tools. These are my first in about 4 years. I might make a separate thread for it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Left side is terrible, I should have redirected it a bit.
> 
> I'm going to hit some tutorials. I could make some nice sigs like the Conor McGregor one I think Killz is rocking, but I want to get back to practising with C4Ds and different tools. These are my first in about 4 years. I might make a separate thread for it.


Start a portfolio in the GFX section if you haven't. :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

This isnt seeing the light of day again.


----------

